# Retriever has a lump :(



## Bleakeh (Jul 4, 2008)

Well todays I noticed my Golden Retriever has a bump on the right side of his back (around the middle of his body length wise) it's a bit hard and I noticed no such thing occurring on the opposite side of his body, so I got a bit worried. He's 4 years old and recently had ALOT of exercise (if that helps) after being a slacker for a while  So if anyone has some experience, anything would be helpful.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Bleakeh said:


> Well todays I noticed my Golden Retriever has a bump on the right side of his back (around the middle of his body length wise) it's a bit hard and I noticed no such thing occurring on the opposite side of his body, so I got a bit worried. He's 4 years old and recently had ALOT of exercise (if that helps) after being a slacker for a while  So if anyone has some experience, anything would be helpful.


I would take him to the vet asap! They can do a procedure called Needle Aspiration to get some tissue out and do a histology exam to see if it's something that needs more attention. They might still send the sample to histology lab to get another opinion by pathologists too. It's totally an outpatient procedure too. Goldens tend to get lipoma (soft fatty tumors-benign) a lot and they tend to be soft and wiggle when you touch. It makes me worry a little since you described your golden's bump as "a bit hard." 

Keep us posted. Oh and make sure to note the appearance of the tumor (could be a bug bite, infection, inflammation, etc...could be so many other things!)

As for him having exercised a lot...did he hurt himself recently? Is he limping? If not, I don't think it's related to exercising at all.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and sorry it's under these curcumstances. I agree with lalala on getting him to the vet and getting a solid diagnosis. Could be something as simple as a cyst, so don't worry or get to over anxious, but do have it checked out.


Tiffany


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

By any chance, has he had any vaccinations lately?

If not...definitely get it checked out. It could well be nothing to worry about, but it's better to check!


----------



## Bleakeh (Jul 4, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> By any chance, has he had any vaccinations lately?
> 
> If not...definitely get it checked out. It could well be nothing to worry about, but it's better to check!


Uh... well he did have his vaccination recently because we wanted to bring him to a kennel for the weekend (got someone to stay with him instead) I'm not sure exactly if it's where the vaccination happened... but it's kinda near the area I'd say. Sorry, probably should have mentioned that. Oh and happy to meet you guys  Sad it's under such circumstances, but you guys seem like a good bunch!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Let us know how things come out. Hopefully, it's nothing serious. My boy has lots of fatty tumors. I freaked when I first found them.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My Lexi recently had a quite large very hard lump in the middle of her shoulder blades...a little more toward the back. She had not recently had any injections, so I knew it wasn't that. The Vet was actually a bit concerned as well, and did an aspiration. She looked at the fluid on the slide, and couldn't rule out something going on abnormal. It turned out to be an infection causing the cyst. She was given two weeks of antibiotics. The lump is still there, but much smaller. My Vet said it may have to be removed if it doesn't go down.
Please try not to worry....I know that is difficult.....hopefully it is nothing more than where she had the shot. If it doesn't go down, I would most definitely get your Vet to check it out. Sending best wishes and prayers that everything will be just fine.


----------

